

A paper notebook that syncs to the cloud, how cool is that - ToniVlaic
http://www.fastcompany.com/3027749/fast-feed/have-a-digital-life-but-love-writing-by-hand-this-notebook-is-for-you

======
the_cat_kittles
why couple this to a particular notebook? i hate those small things

